# Bricked VC (Help needed)



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi All,

So i'm a bit panicing right now. Last night someone tried to update my old "letterless" VC to 295.
That failed a couple of times with errors 130 and 227.

After several failed attemps he asked me to pull the negive plug of the battery for 5 minutes. After that, the car won't come back on contact any more or start.

As soon as you put the negative back on the battery VC boots up, kind of, with a whole black screen and bright meters not showing anything









After a whole night without the negative I did managed to get it responding some kind, and was stuck on the empty screen with the "tiles" , afther that I was able to get in to the engineering menu and tried starting the update of 224 (on his advice) 
That also failed and after that again no response from VC

Now, the main questions that I have
- Does anybody think I can "downgrade" or cancel the update so it will run again back to normal?
- If I call the dealer and let them order a new VC will that work and my car will run again? (I know it will costs me a LOT of money)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

I suspect it's recoverable. The engineering menu runs on the MIB, so as you can still get into that you stand a chance.

Having said that I don't have the tools or experience of what is necessary to recover this or perform a downgrade. One of the experts who specialise in VC and MIB updates will probably be better placed to help.

Edit: Try someone like North East Vag Adaptations.
Never used them myself, but the get a mention every so often on here for firmware updates.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So i'm a bit panicing right now. Last night someone tried to update my old "letterless" VC to 295.
> That failed a couple of times with errors 130 and 227.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Where are you (roughly) and who was the "someone"?


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Fairly sure there's a similar tale in the long "firmware updates" thread, see if there's any pointers in there.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

shtu said:


> Fairly sure there's a similar tale in the long "firmware updates" thread, see if there's any pointers in there.


The one I remember from there the person had bricked their MIB because the flash of the stage2.ifs had failed with an error. So instead of retrying the flash they just rebooted the unit. 

That required a physical connection to the MIB emergency diagnostics port at the rear via telnet in order to recover.

The OPs situation seems different as the MIB appears to be still accessible, it's just the VC flash that is partially complete and corrupted.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

This type of problem generally occurs when there are reading problems from the peripheral used, in this case the SD. 
Other users have had similar problems due to reading errors. What type of peripheral did you use to update? What kind of formatting did sd card have? what reading speed did the sd card have?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So i'm a bit panicing right now. Last night someone tried to update my old "letterless" VC to 295.
> That failed a couple of times with errors 130 and 227.
> ...


I'm sure the dealer will have your pants down and get you to fit a new unit regardless of the fault, seems to be their way.

There was a guy on the facebook RS owners Group who regularly posts for doing software updates on Audi and VW models (Simon?) , unless this is the same "Someone" who has bricked your unit.

Personally I would be vary wary of anyone fiddling around with software update other than the dealer, unless they are reputable and have a strong following / feedback.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

hey OP.

I had the same update done by Carplay_Audi on Telegram.

The screen you have posted a photo of is exactly what showed up on my VC after 295 was completed. 
Once the negative was unplugged.. VC shutdown. Upon boot, it was working just fine.

If it is him doing it, he has a pretty good reputation on here.. I haven't heard of too many issues.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

oh sh*t [smiley=bomb.gif]



base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So i'm a bit panicing right now. Last night someone tried to update my old "letterless" VC to 295.
> That failed a couple of times with errors 130 and 227.
> ...


----------



## @it (Apr 4, 2020)

What the person who attempted the updated do, when you advised the VC is blank and not responding.

Hopefully you didn't pay them?

Please update us of the fix and or resolve, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks all for the replies.

Located in Netherlands nearby Amsterdam. One of the biggest problems is that the car won't get on contact any more and won't start. So I'm stuck in my garage and can't move an inch.

The guy who did it was not audi_Carplay on Telegram, he has tried but couldn't do it on my unit and refunded me, so I still think is reliable. For now I wish not to share the name because I don't totaly blaim him, he tried to help me and give me a couple of pointers in how to resolve. We have tried to recover the unit without luck. Realy don't understand why it wont get on contact any more.

Concerning the media, it has been done with an 256GB sd (samsung class 10) card formated with exFat. He says that was the fault, my argument is that he should have checked that upfront. After the error I put in an 8gb kingston class 10 sd in and lowlevel formatted on fat32. After a retry with that SD still no luck. After trying, I think anything, he told me to stop the car and pull the negative. After that it didn't do anything anymore.

I still do have a couple of ping's (arround 20) before the VC will reboot again, it is in some kind of loop. VCDS can't readout any module so the car does not put contact on.

So for everyone out there, I think the only mistake that could have been made is that it was a 256gb card but that one has been used in the pass for upgrading from 0139 to 0224, don't think that was it. But from someone who is technical and always does a lot of research I never thought I would end up with a unit that doesn't do anything. Always be prepared to buy a new VC for crazy amount of money with the dealer or accept that you won't have 295 on your old unit.

Luckily I found a brand new VC with 34KM (21Miles) on it so it can be programmed with my own milage for a "give away" price.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> Located in Netherlands nearby Amsterdam. One of the biggest problems is that the car won't get on contact any more and won't start. So I'm stuck in my garage and can't move an inch.
> 
> ...


Note that as of Feb 2021, Audi change the rule you cannot easily install a used VC/immobilizer. Once you plug your VC in and connect to Audi server it will present you with a form to fill in for approval. You will have to wait until they approve. I have no idea what kind of question will be asked to be filled in the form.

You should get a brand new one with 0 km.

The link to that rule change is here.

https://pdfcoffee.com/audi-tpi-2062033- ... -free.html


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> Located in Netherlands nearby Amsterdam. One of the biggest problems is that the car won't get on contact any more and won't start. So I'm stuck in my garage and can't move an inch.
> 
> ...


Your statement about
"Realy don't understand why it wont get on contact any more."

immobilizer is part of VC. May be you can try put the remote where the coil is and start.

If that still not work. I would do a scan with ODIS service and see what kind of error come out for unit 17.

Cheers

Note that you may be the first TTS to do this firmware update.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

All updates must be made with sdcard formatted in FAT32. This is mandatory.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

The story continues....

After putting in a used VC, put it on contact with ODIS and then swap back to the old VC we were able to try to update the VC again with green and red menu. Have tried so many things but it keeps on crashing on the very first stage (even if you remove this stage with user defined option) with error 130 and then 227. So we ran out of options and tried to code the "new" VC with 34kms on it.

As being said here, since 02-2021 it is not that easy to retrofit a used VC. It works but as soon as you want to learn the keys in with ODIS it tells you that you need to send out the form to Audi to get clearance. I've tried my local dealer and asked them if I bring my car over on a trailer the are willing to do the learning process for the keys and filling in the forms. They wouldn't  with the argument, we didn't put in the cluster so we are not going to do it.

So I had to look for a brand new cluster I've found in Germany. Luckily it was on the west side so only a 2.5h drive for me, picked it up and put it in and tried to code it. IT WORKS!!   So me very happy, car runs and after a couple of adaptions en learning stages almost everything works. There is a strange error in the dash that tells me that the VC has an error and should been brought to service. Also the "blinking sound" of the turn signal isn't working, very strange. I will contact the seller of the VC and try to get it replaced (again  )

But hey, the car is running, it drives perfectly, the only thing is the VC error itself.

I had never been able to do all the things above (coding with ODIS, trial and error in getting the old VC back online and learn the new keys on the new VC) without the help of Ryan from https://northeastvagadaptions.co.uk/ and Rainesh (a Dutch coding wonder) so I want to do a big shout out to them as well!!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

glad to read you (almost) solved the matter!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

glad to read you (almost) solved the matter!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> The story continues....
> 
> After putting in a used VC, put it on contact with ODIS and then swap back to the old VC we were able to try to update the VC again with green and red menu. Have tried so many things but it keeps on crashing on the very first stage (even if you remove this stage with user defined option) with error 130 and then 227. So we ran out of options and tried to code the "new" VC with 34kms on it.
> 
> ...


Does seat belt warning sound work? If no warning sound works at all, you may want to take a look at the speaker behind the cluster whether there is any loose connector/wire. There is red/black pair of wire from clusster PCB#1 to speaker. If speaker bad try swap with your old one.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

base86 said:


> The story continues....
> 
> After putting in a used VC, put it on contact with ODIS and then swap back to the old VC we were able to try to update the VC again with green and red menu. Have tried so many things but it keeps on crashing on the very first stage (even if you remove this stage with user defined option) with error 130 and then 227. So we ran out of options and tried to code the "new" VC with 34kms on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Base

Wich VC version have you installed at the end ; letterless or letter end ? HW and FW versions ?

Have you also performed a Vcds scan of 17 ? If yes what kind of errors are present ? strange for me that errors appear due to speaker not working.

Let us know.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> Does seat belt warning sound work? If no warning sound works at all, you may want to take a look at the speaker behind the cluster whether there is any loose connector/wire. There is red/black pair of wire from clusster PCB#1 to speaker. If speaker bad try swap with your old one.


Thanks, removed the speaker from the old unit. Try to make some time this weekend to replace it.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

albe0876 said:


> Hi Base
> 
> Wich VC version have you installed at the end ; letterless or letter end ? HW and FW versions ?
> 
> ...


Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
Component: FBenRDW H35 0259 
Coding: 002D20D0789C00080021E8C49000800000000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001020
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 373EF1B28E629B3332-8062

2 Faults Found:
10485828 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 96 [009] - Component internal failure
[ECU defect detected by selftest]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1

10485836 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 41 [009] - General checksum failure
[ECU defect GSS signature unplausible]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 61003 km
Date: 2014.12.22
Time: 00:58:05

Found this post on Ross-tech:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/B2000

B2000 - Control Module: Defective
Possible Symptoms
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
Possible Causes
Control Module faulty
Possible Solutions
Check/Replace Control Module
Special Notes
Airbag
When found in an Airbag Control Module, do not attempt to repair the Control Module but replace it with a proper new Part instead. The Installation of used Airbag Components as well as repaired ones is explicitly forbidden by the Manufacturer Specifications found in the Factory Repair Manual. There are Companies offering the repair of Airbag Control Modules which will violate said Manufacturer Specifications. Ross-Tech will not assist with the Installation of used or repaired Airbag Control Modules.
Instrument Cluster
This fault is common in Instrument Clusters immediately after third party tools were used to match keys. If the Instrument Cluster is non-functional with this DTC stored it should be replaced.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

base86 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Base
> ...


It's seems that the memory of your VC is corrupted or some data are not aligned with others data stored into the systems.(MMI for example)
This means that something was go wrong during the ODIS flashing process or that your actual VC fw/hw version is not what your system is expect .

In some case after the VC swap a new VC fw update is required in your case with H35 you can update directly from 0259 to 296.

After this if your system will not delete the DTC as written by rosstech the unit 17 should be replaced.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Base
> ...


With these errors, it probably is not a speaker thing.

Unplausible, is a fault code on any unit that I can never get rid of.

I would go back to when you do VC replacement. Did you do SVM check with ODIS service after you remove CP and matching the remote keys? If you have not may be you should do SVM check first. Chance is that your MIB2 and VC firmware is not matching to factory value and have not been reassign with new one via SVM.

Cheers


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> With these errors, it probably is not a speaker thing.
> 
> Unplausible, is a fault code on any unit that I can never get rid of.
> 
> ...


We tried to do a SVM on the instrument cluster however since the part number of the cluster installed was an "A", ODIS rejected the SVM and wouldn't recode the cluster


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

albe0876 said:


> It's seems that the memory of your VC is corrupted or some data are not aligned with others data stored into the systems.(MMI for example)
> This means that something was go wrong during the ODIS flashing process or that your actual VC fw/hw version is not what your system is expect .
> 
> In some case after the VC swap a new VC fw update is required in your case with H35 you can update directly from 0259 to 296.
> ...


Could it be that when the guy tried to install 295 on my VC he changed something to the MIB as well? He telnetted into that unit with a DUB100 cable.

I am going to try and update to 295/296 in the near future, still a bit afraid and this time I'm going to plan it so my girlfriend can go to work with her own car instead of mine. 8)


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > It's seems that the memory of your VC is corrupted or some data are not aligned with others data stored into the systems.(MMI for example)
> ...


These are my guess since I do not know how it was done.

Telent is used to put MIB to developer mode and decrypt the firmware file. I do not believe that there are any bytes or bits changed.

For the SVM, it probably found three discrepencies:
1. Difference VC hardware to original. This should be OK as I have replace version C with D and recode the long coding manually after SVM check.
2. Difference VC firmware to original. Again should be OK as I have replaced FW325 with FW359.
3. Difference MIB 5F firmware to original. For MIB after SVM check Audi should flag and prompt illegal FEC block if you installed Carplay and etc. via hack. You will need to reload FEC and clear old FEC.

The saga continues.

Cheers.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

base86 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> > It's seems that the memory of your VC is corrupted or some data are not aligned with others data stored into the systems.(MMI for example)
> ...


In my opinion any bit was changed in 5F by the guy who attempt the update of your VC.
Telnet is only use to connect the pc to the car and for what i know the update goes through a normal installation with RED engeenering menu.

In your case better is to proceed with 295 update for first because this is the firmware that failled so your system could be realign all the data eventually stored in memory.

This update will be no risk because you are now with 790A with 259 FW, so VC will accept for sure the update .
Only ensure to maintain the battery to a good voltage level when you will start it.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Oke, to finish this topic with a positive note.
After a lot of proofing I've received my money back from the seller. Then I bought a brand new VC with C index, coded it today and everything works like a charm, no more errors, cruise control back working and updated with (factory?) 325 software. So ASI working as well as "extra sport display" which shows TPMS next to my REV counter. The car is to old to let the torque/power meter work, but hey, you can't have it all right?

Now, again, a very happy TT owner!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

happy ending!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

base86 said:


> Oke, to finish this topic with a positive note.
> After a lot of proofing I've received my money back from the seller. Then I bought a brand new VC with C index, coded it today and everything works like a charm, no more errors, cruise control back working and updated with (factory?) 325 software. So ASI working as well as "extra sport display" which shows TPMS next to my REV counter. The car is to old to let the torque/power meter work, but hey, you can't have it all right?
> 
> Now, again, a very happy TT owner!


Glad you find a great way out.

Do G meter and boost guage work with your new Version C cluster? Normally MY <2017 G meter and boost do not work.

Cheers


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Mokorx said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> > Oke, to finish this topic with a positive note.
> ...


Yeah very happy man, even though my girl drives it every day and I'm only using it weekends.
G-Meter and power/torque does not work for me. I think its something to do with ECU or better the lack of ECU sending out the data.

Thinking about buying a rainbow box to get it working, don't need the RS flashing lights as its an S instead of RS.But working power/torque can be nice I think.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

So why are people bricking their VC's for this update. What's better in the newer one?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mainly to have the AA/carplay icon on the VC


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> mainly to have the AA/carplay icon on the VC


Yes indeed, and because my TTS was one of the first, it was missing the extra "sportdisplay" (not the center rev counter) so I wasn't able to show the TPMS next to the revcounter in the center.

Now after the upgrade to newer firmware both features are enabled. Is it worth the money I spend? Thats personal :lol:


----------

